# Bike license plates?!



## legalskier (Jan 12, 2011)

It's under consideration in NJ- will the trend spread?

_N.J. lawmaker proposes mandatory license plates for bicycles
*** Riders or their parents would plunk down up to $10 a year to register them with the Division of Motor Vehicles. And anyone caught riding an unregistered bicycle on public property could face a fine of up to $100 for each offense. That [was] proposed... after several senior citizens...complain[ed] about kids on bikes. "They had been knocked down, knocked over and they had no way to register a complaint. They couldn’t identify the person," ***_
Story: http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/01/nj_assemblywoman_proposes_mand.html


----------



## Rambo (Jan 13, 2011)

I did read somewhere that a guy in some state with the mandatory bicycle registration, went to register his bike and they punched the bikes serial number into a computer and they told him he could not register that bike because the serial number was listed as a stolen bike.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 13, 2011)

i live in NJ. she will be voted out of her office before this bill passes. dumbest bill i've ever heard. what? they are going to have an officer arrest a 5 year old girl or ticket her? not a chance.


----------



## Rambo (Jan 13, 2011)

Interesting comment someone left after the article:

"I've got a better one!! How about every person has to wear license plates, front and back. Then we could identify the muggers. The state would also make tons of money. Years ago my elderly mother got mugged on her bicycle, pushed off and robbed. Now if she could have gotten their 'plate' number we would have captured the thief."


----------



## legalskier (Jan 13, 2011)

There was such an immediate backlash that the proposed bill has been withdrawn. I don't think I've ever seen a legislator act so quickly.

_“My intention was never to impose a burden or additional costs," Tucker said in a statement. "My goal was to at least begin a discussion of how best to protect elderly pedestrians. No idea is perfect, but protecting elderly pedestrians deserves attention."_
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/01/nj_lawmaker_withdraws_proposed.html


----------



## gladerider (Jan 13, 2011)

we have too many legislators without common sense. this is a perfect example.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 13, 2011)

legalskier said:


> _“My intention was never to impose a burden or additional costs," Tucker said in a statement. "My goal was to at least begin a discussion of how best to protect elderly pedestrians. No idea is perfect, but protecting elderly pedestrians deserves attention."_


Say what? :blink: That's the most ludicrous reasoning I have ever read. Licensing bicycles will protect elderly pedestrians? This guy must also be in favor of legalizing weed. I hope he is at least because he's going to need some protection given how much he's been smoking!


----------

